# Job searching advice



## alisha927 (Feb 27, 2011)

Hello...
I'm planning on moving to Australia sometime between May and July. I just graduated from a university in California and I don't have a lot of job experience. I will probably be looking for an office job- office/administrative assistant or receptionist. I'm looking for some advice on job searching and how the whole process with obtaining a visa works. If anyone has any advice, I'd really appreciate it! Thanks!


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

Well other than the partner visa you're considering, also consider that WHV, they being much more simple to apply for.
As for work, in major cities you'll always find plenty of Temp agencies about and doing something like you suggest to get some experience up is one way to go, but depending on what you have studied at Uni, also keep an eye out for something that will be more in keeping with higher education and there are plenty of web sites like SEEK - Australia's no. 1 jobs, employment, career and recruitment site or Find Jobs. Build a Better Career. Find Your Calling. | CareerOne.com.au amd even the government Australian JobSearch - Australia's largest free online jobs board to give you some idea of what may be about.


----------



## alisha927 (Feb 27, 2011)

Thank you! I will check out those websites. What kind of jobs do you think I could get through temp agencies there with a WHV? I've been doing temp work in San Francisco since I graduated and it's all administrative work. Is it similar there? I have a B.A. in Spanish and Latin American Studies, so I'm not focused on any particular job. We are moving to Byron Bay, so I was possibly thinking of looking into working with hospitality/tourism. Thanks again!


----------



## kieran odonnell (Feb 27, 2011)

is ther much work for plasterers and general labouring positions in perth.


----------



## sneha123 (Dec 18, 2010)

Hi guys,,,,I'm sneha here from india,,,I just post graduated from a university in Kanpur I have 6 year job experience. I will probably be looking for an office job- office assistant or receptionist. I'm looking for some advice on job searching . 
If anyone has any advice, I'd really appreciate it! Thanks in advance!!!!!!!


Website Development in delhi | Vastu | Acupressure for Weight loss | Ad agency in Delhi


----------



## Alexdolman (Feb 20, 2011)

You can try looking for jobs in Melbournes Southaest at southeastjobs.com.au


----------



## Matt-australiaforum (May 9, 2011)

also check out allclassifieds dot com (cant post links yet  )

all the best!
matt


----------

